# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Πλωτά γεωτρύπανα (Drill vessels)

## mastrovasilis

Το Glomar Explorer είναι άλλο ένα πλοίο ειδικών αποστολών.
Πρόκειτε για ένα πλοίο - γεωτρύπανο. Έχει την δυνατότητα να δουλεύει σε βάθος 7500 feet και σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις σε βάθος 11500 ποδών.
μερικα στοιχεία.

Displacement:	50,500 tons full, 1780 tons light
Length:	188.6 m (619 ft)
Beam:	35.3 m (116 ft)
Draft:	14 m (46 ft)
Propulsion:	five Nordberg 16-cylinder diesel engines driving 4,160 V AC generators turning 6 x 2200 HPO (1.6 MW) DC shaft motors, twin shafts
Speed:	10 knots (19 km/h)

πηγή. wikipedia.com

και μερικές φωτό.

image007.jpg

1_canyon_express.jpg

Glomar.jpg

image011.jpg

πηγή. google

----------


## a.molos

Ενα πλοίο, πλωτό-τρυπάνι,  το οποίο ουσιαστικά ξεκίνησε την κατασκευή της γέφυρας Ρίου-Αντιρίου, προετοιμάζοντας το βυθό να δεχθεί τα θεμέλια των πυλώνων. Εδώ το βλέπουμε  στη δεξαμενη του Περάματος να ετοιμάζεται για την αποστολή του στον δίαυλο.
Norskaud.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Παρακάτω βλέπουμε μία φωτογραφία του γεωτρύπανου *Saipem 10000* της ΕΝΙ στην Κυπριακή ΑΟΖ όπου δημοσίευσε 
ο Υπουργός Ενέργειας, Εμπορίου, Βιομηχανίας και Τουρισμού Γιώργος Λακκοτρύπης.

B2tja_4IMAApw8Q.jpg
Στοιχεία του πλοίου μπορούμε να δούμε *εδώ*

Πηγή 24h.com.cy

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να αλλάξει ο τίτλος στον πιό δόκιμο όρο "Πλωτά γεωτρύπανα" ;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλωτό γεωτρύπανο ENERGEAN FORCE που ήλθε στην Ελλάδα πριν 3 μήνες φωτογραφημένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στις 22-12-2014 ενώ συνεχίζει τις εργασίες του. Δυστυχώς ο ήλιος έκανε ....τα δικά του στην πρώτη φωτο, ενώ στην δεύτερη εκεί που είναι ο γερανός, υπάρχουν πολλά κομμάτια του αλλά .....και πολλοί τεχνικοί, οπότε δεν διακινδύνευσα να μου πάρουν τη φωτογραφική και αρκέστηκα σε μακρινή.

ENERGEAN FORCE 06 22-12-2014.jpg ENERGEAN FORCE 07 22-12-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με την εταιρεία ENERGIAN OIL & GAS εχθές έγιναν στο Πέραμα, τα εγκαίνια του ENERGEAN FORCE του πρώτου Ελληνικού πλωτού γεωτρύπανου. Περισσότερα και πληροφορίες στο link της εταιρείας.
Εδώ το ENERGEAN FORCE φωτογραφημένο στο Πέραμα στις 15-03-2015

ENERGEAN FORCE 08 15-03-2015.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το Glomar Explorer στο πρώτο μήνυμα του θέματος δεν ήταν γεωτρύπανο αλλά φτιάχτηκε να μοιάζει έτσι. Το 1968 το σοβιετικό υποβρύχιο K129 βούλιαξε στον Ειρηνικό. Η CIA ήθελε να το ανελκύσει για να πάρουν στοιχεία για τα σοβιετικά υποβρύχια αλλά και κώδικες και άλλα χρήσιμα στοιχεία. Η επιχέιρηση έπρεπε να μην κινήσει τις υποψίες των Σοβιετικών και μάθουν ότι οι Αμερικάνοι έιχαν βρει που βούλιαξε το υποβρύχιο και το ανέλκυσαν. Έτσι οργανώθηκε μια μυστική επιχείρηση από τη CIA η Επιχείρηση των Αζορών (Project Azorian) σε συνεργασία με τον μεγαλοεπιχειρηματία Χάουαρντ Χιούζ. Αυτός ανακοίνωσε το 1974ότι θα ψάξει για κοιτάσματα μαγγανίου που χρησιμοπιέιται σε κράμματα του χάλυβα και του αλουμινίου και κατασκεύασε το τεράστιο για την εποχή πλοίο. Αλλά αντί να ψάχνει για μαγγάνιο ανέλκυσε τμήματα του υποβρυχίου. Μάλιστα στο τεράστιο αμπάρι έγινε και στρατιωτική κηδεία των μελών του πληρώματος του υποβρυχίου που τα πτώματα τους βρέθηκαν στα συντρίμα του υποβρυχίου. όπως βλέπουμε στο βίντεο παρακάτω που κυκλοφόρησε μετά το τέλος του ψυχρού πολέμου.



Περισσότερα για το πλοίο μπορείτε να δειτε *εδώ* που παρουσιάζει τα χαρακτηριστικά του πλοίου όπως παρουσιάζονταν για την ιστορία κάλυψης, από όπου προέρχεται και η φωτογραφία παρακάτω.
front2.jpg
Υπάρχει κι ένα ντοκιμαντερ για την ιστορία περισσότερα για αυτό *εδώ* .

----------


## pantelis2009

Μάλλον το  ENERGEAN FORCE πήρε από τη ΝΑΥΣΙ το Αιγαίο Πέλαγος που πριν από λίγο ξεκίνησε. Για να δούμε θα πάει προς τον Πρίνο????????

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά ανοικτά από το San George το παρέδωσε στο P/K DUKE II και αυτό ξεκίνησε την πορεία του για Καβάλα. Τώρα είναι βόρεια από τη Τζιά και Καβάλα θα φτάσει αύριο 12.00 UTC σύμφωνα με το AIS του.

----------


## sv1xv

GSF Celtic Sea in Malta par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το semi-submersible γεωτρύπανο *GSF Celtic Sea* (IMO 8758067) στα ναυπηγεία της Μάλτας τον Ιούνιο του 2015.

----------


## pantelis2009

H .....Πλατφόρμα Castoro Sei βρίσκεται στο μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ στο Πέραμα. ¶ραγε ήρθε για εργασίες???? Αύριο που θα πάω ....θα έχουμε και φωτο. 

CASTORO SEI 01 30-03-2016.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανταχου παρων ο φιλος  pantelis2009!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τωρα που το πετρελαιο ειναι φθηνο, οι πλατφορμες που ειναι πιο δαπανηρες στην εξορυξη, <ξεκουραζονται>.Γιαυτο και τα drill ship που αρκετοι ελληνες εφοπλιστες επενδυσαν σε αυτα,πηγαν ακλαυτα,προς το παρον...

----------


## SteliosK

Ας δούμε και μία φωτογραφία που ανεβασε  η ομαδα seekoffshore στο instagram από ένα πλωτό γεωτρύπανο.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDjVoT3l7SL/

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως υποσχέθηκα εχθές πήγα στη ΝΑΥΣΙ και να το ....εργαλείο. Ξέρει κανείς να μας πει με ...απλά λόγια τι εργασίες κάνει????

CASTORO-SEI-01-31-03-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Η Cosco «ξαναζωντανεύει» τη ναυπηγοεπισκευή στο Πέραμα**Σχεδιασμός: Οι Κινέζοι έφεραν για συντήρηση το πλωτό εργοστάσιο κατασκευής αγωγών «Castoro Sei»
ΠΗΓΗ

Και άλλη μία φωτογραφία μου τραβηγμένη από το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη.

CASTORO-SEI-05-31-03-2016.jpg*

----------


## mitsakos

Δυο φώτο και από έμενα του πλωτού εργοστασίου κατασκευής και πόντισης σωλήνων στις 31-03-16.....

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί έφτασε στη ράδα του Πειραιά το τρυπάνι Ocean Rig Olympia με το P/K Alp Ippon. Στην πορεία βγήκε το P/K Christos XXXIII (και δεν ξέρω αν πήγαν και άλλα) και μετά από ώρες βλέπω το  P/K Christos XXXIII και είναι στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας. Ποιος ο λόγος που ήλθε.....σε μένα άγνωστος.
Εδώ το Ocean Rig Olympia φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα στις 08.50 π.μ ανοικτά από την Αίγινα.

OCEAN-RIG-OLYMPIA-01-29-04-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά το τρυπάνι Ocean Rig Olympia που ήλθε στις 29/04/2016, με το ίδιο P/K δηλαδή το Alp Ippon έφτασε σήμερα στη ράδα του Πειραιά το Ocean Rig Apollo. 
Ήδη στις 09.00 π.μ ήταν δίπλα του το Χρήστος XXXIII. Στην πορεία στις 11.35 είχε αρχίσει να περνά ανάμεσα Ικόνιο και Κυνόσουρα, στην πλώρη του ήταν τα P/K Alexanter 3 του Βερνίκου και Christos XXXIV του Σπανόπουλου, στην αριστερή μπάντα ήταν το Πανορμίτης του Παναγιωτάκη και στην πρύμη το Christos XXXIII του Σπανόπουλου. Δεν ξέρω αν είχε άλλο από τη δεξιά μπάντα. Απ' ότι βλέπω στο AIS πρέπει να το πήγαν στην ντάνα που είναι και το Olympia ανοικτά από το Μπατσί-Σαλαμίνας.
Εδώ την ώρα που περνά τη δίαυλο για Ελευσίνα.

OCEAN-RIG-APOLLO-09-27-05-2016.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πολύ τρυπάνι κυκλοφορεί ....για να δούμε τι θα γίνει.  :Greedy Dollars:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Λόγω που έπεσε το πετρέλαιο δεν συμφέρει κ τα δένουν.

----------


## sv1xv

20160511-Limassol-PacificKhamsin par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το Pacific Khamsin (IMO: 9623324) στην Λεμεσό τον περασμένο Μάιο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά το OCEAN RIG APOLLO και το OCEAN RIG OLYMPIA σήμερα από το πρωί ήταν στη ράδα του Πειραιά και το OCEAN RIG MYLOS το οποίο το παρέλαβαν τα ρυμουλκά Alexander 3, Christos XXXIV, Christos XXXIII & Agios Dimitrios και κατά τις 11.45 π.μ περνούσαν από τη δίαυλο με κατεύθυνση την Ελευσίνα.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα.

OCEAN-RIG-MYLOS-04-19-09-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το P/K Skandi Saigon ρυμουλκεί την πλωτή πλατφόρμα Castoro Sei από την Λεμεσό στον Πειραιά (όπως λέει στο AIS του). Αυτή την ώρα ΝΔ από την Σαντορίνη.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένη στο Πέραμα πριν 13 μήνες.

CASTORO-SEI-07-14-04-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Προχθές μπαίνοντας στη δίαυλο του Περάματος για να πάει στο Νο2 μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ, φωτογραφημένη από την Κυνόσουρα. 

CASTORO-SEI-09-31-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Το τρυπάνι βυθίστηκε στο Οικόπεδο 11 της κυπριακής ΑΟΖ*17/07/2017


_Share on Facebook
__ Tweet on Twitter
_




_Ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες της πλατφόρμας West Capella στο Οικόπεδο 11 στη θαλάσσια περιοχή της κυπριακής Αποκλειστικής Οικονομικής Ζώνης (ΑΟΖ). Το τρυπάνι άρχισε την κάθοδό του ομαλά και αναμένεται ότι μέχρι αύριο το βράδυ θα φθάσει στο βυθό, σε βάθος 1.698 μέτρων, στο σημείο της γεώτρησης.__Μέσα σε αυτό το κλίμα η επίσκεψη της Γαλλίδας υπουργού Αμυνας στη Μεγαλόνησο θεωρείται ως μήνυμα στήριξης στη Λευκωσία._
_Οι γεωλογικές πιθανότητες για κοίτασμα φυσικού αερίου και συμπυκνωμάτων φυσικού αερίου είναι της τάξης του 21%, ποσοστό που θεωρείται αρκετά υψηλό και αισιόδοξο.__Μέχρι το βάθος των 2.230 μέτρων αναμένεται απρόσκοπτη η εργασία του τρυπανιού, αφού δεν υπάρχουν ενδείξεις για αέρια, ενώ στο υπόλοιπο βάθος της γεώτρησης προς το στόχο θα λαμβάνονται αυστηρά μέτρα ασφάλειας για αποφυγή επηρεασμού εργαζομένων από τυχόν απελευθέρωση υδρόθειου, που είναι πιθανή.__Η υπουργός Αμυνας της Γαλλίας κ. Φλοράνς Παρλί θα πραγματοποιήσει σήμερα μονοήμερη επίσκεψη στην Κύπρο. Θα συναντηθεί με τον Κύπριο ομόλογό της, Χριστόφορο Φωκαΐδη, και αναμένεται να επισκεφθεί τις γαλλικές φρεγάτες που συμμετέχουν στη Δύναμη των Ηνωμένων Εθνών στον Λίβανο (UNFIL) και οι οποίες τις τελευταίες ημέρες κατέπλευσαν στη Λάρνακα.__Μέσα σε αυτό το κλίμα το ερευνητικό τουρκικό σκάφος «Μπαρμπαρός» συνεχίζει να πλέει στην ευρύτερη θαλάσσια περιοχή της Κύπρου. Αρχικά ταξίδεψε στη Μόρφου ενώ αργότερα κατευθύνθηκε ανοιχτά της Πάφου χωρίς να πραγματοποιεί θαλάσσιες έρευνες. Η Αγκυρα δεν έχει ανακοινώσει μέχρι στιγμής τίποτε για ερευνητική δραστηριότητα του συγκεκριμένου σκάφους.__Η τουρκική φρεγάτα «Gokceada» παραμένει δυτικά της Κύπρου, σε διεθνή ύδατα, και παρακολουθεί από μεγάλη απόσταση τη δραστηριότητα στο Οικόπεδο 11.__Ο υπουργός Ενέργειας του ψευδοκράτους Σουνάτ Ατούν δήλωσε στην εφημερίδα «Μιλιέτ» πως η Τουρκία θα ξεκινήσει έρευνες για ανεύρεση φυσικού αερίου στη Μόρφου και το επόμενο βήμα είναι να πάει και πλατφόρμα για να γίνει γεώτρηση. Πάντως η Τουρκία δεν διαθέτει πλατφόρμα και η αγορά ή η ενοικίασή της απαιτεί χρόνο.__Π. Παυλόπουλος__«Η Κυπριακή Δημοκρατία, ως πλήρες μέλος της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης, δεν είναι νοητή με περιορισμένη κυριαρχία, την οποία θα προκαλούσαν στρατεύματα κατοχής και αναχρονιστικές εγγυήσεις τρίτων», δήλωσε ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας κ. Προκόπης Παυλόπουλος σε ομιλία του στην Κάσο στις εκδηλώσεις μνήμης για τα 70 χρόνια από την ενσωμάτωση της Δωδεκανήσου.__Για την αμυντική θωράκιση της Δωδεκανήσου επανέλαβε όσα και πριν από μερικούς μήνες είχε αναφέρει στη Ρόδο, ότι «η Ελλάδα, κατΆ εφαρμογή των διατάξεων του άρθρου 51 του Καταστατικού Χάρτη του ΟΗΕ, έχει, στο πλαίσιο του δικαιώματος προληπτικής άμυνας, τη δυνατότητα της πλήρους αμυντικής θωράκισης των Δωδεκανήσων έναντι κάθε επικείμενης απειλής».

__ΠΗΓΗ_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έτσι όπως είναι ο τίτλος, λες κ βούλιαξε το καράβι με το τρυπάνι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα ........τρυπάνια στο Μπατσί από drone

----------


## pantelis2009

H πλατφόρμα SEA JACK που ήρθε με το P/K CHRISTOS XXIII έχει πάει όπως βλέπουμε στο νέο χώρο που έχει πάρει το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. ¶ραγε για ποιο λόγο ...ήρθε???

SEA-JACK-01-01-10-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τώρα για να ρωτάς εσύ τάχα μου ...αθώα, κάτι θα έχεις ακούσει. Εξαρτάται  πάντως (η απάντηση στο για ποιό λόγο ήρθε) από το τι είδους πλατφόρμα είναι. Πλωτό γεωτρύπανο (???) αν  κρίνω από το topic στο οποίο πόσταρες, ή πλατφόρμα συντήρησης κατασκευών (Construction Maintenance Vessel) όπως αναφέρεται ο τύπος του στο shipspotting ???

----------


## pantelis2009

*Στο λιμάνι της Κορίνθου το πλοίο - γεωτρύπανο Fugro Synergy (φώτο)* 19 Oct 2017  KorinthosTV Κορινθιακά Νέα


_ 1171 times_





Το Λιμάνι της Κορίνθου επισκέφθηκε πριν από λίγο το πλοίο - γεωτρύπανο Fugro Synergy. 

Το πλοίο γεωτρύπανο Fugro Synergy από πληροφορίες θα εκτελέσει μελέτη στον Κορινθιακό, η οποία θα περιλαμβάνει πολυάριθμες CPT θαλάσσιου βυθού και γεωτρήσεις εξερεύνησης, μαζί με δειγματοληψία και CPTs.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Στην κυπριακή ΑΟΖ το γεωτρύπανο Saipem 12000*


*Δημοσίευση: 12:29 μ.μ. | 27/12/17  
*

32
Shares










*Η διαδικασία της γεώτρησης στο τεμάχιο 6 θα διαρκέσει ένα μήνα και θα ακολουθήσει γεώτρηση στο τεμάχιο 3, στον στόχο "Σουπιά"*Στο στόχο «Καλυψώ» έφτασε τα μεσάνυχτα το γεωτρύπανο Saipem 12000 και σήμερα αναμένεται να ξεκινήσουν οι ετοιμασίες για τη γεώτρηση στο τεμάχιο 6 της κυπριακής ΑΟΖ. Η γεώτρηση θα γίνει από τον ενεργειακό κολοσσό ΕΝΙ.

Η διαδικασία της ερευνητικής γεώτρησης στο τεμάχιο 6 της κυπριακής ΑΟΖ θα διαρκέσει περίπου ένα μήνα και θα ακολουθήσει μια ακόμα γεώτρηση από την ΕΝΙ, στο τεμάχιο 3, στο στόχο «Σουπιά».

Ο εκτελεστικός διευθυντής της ΕΝΙ, Κλαούντιο Ντεσκάλτσι, είχε δηλώσει το Νοέμβριο πως η εταιρεία είναι αισιόδοξη για τις προοπτικές που υπάρχουν, και γιΆ αυτό επένδυσε 150 εκατομμύρια ευρώ.

Η ερευνητική γεώτρηση στο τεμάχιο 6, όπως υπολογίζεται, θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί παραμονές των προεδρικών εκλογών, στις 28 Ιανουαρίου.

Στη Λευκωσία οι απειλές και οι προκλήσεις της Τουρκίας δεν αποτελούν ανασταλτικό παράγοντα. Ειδικά για το τεμάχιο 6, το οποίο αποτελεί στόχο της ¶γκυρας με συνεχείς δεσμεύσεις για την διεξαγωγή πολεμικών ασκήσεων, η κυπριακή κυβέρνηση έχει προβεί ήδη στις απαιτούμενες ενέργειες προκειμένου το γεωτρύπανο να ξεκινήσει και να ολοκληρώσει απρόσκοπτα το έργο του.

Στην περιοχή της γεώτρησης θα κάνει την πρώτη παρουσία του και το πλοίο ανοιχτής θαλάσσης, που σύμφωνα με τον Κύπριο ΥΠΑΜ, Χριστόφορο Φωκαΐδη θα παραληφθεί το επόμενο διάστημα.

πηγή



Πηγή: http://www.greek-inews.gr/2017/12/st...#ixzz52TezSxGK

----------

